# Hilfe meine Maus laggt!!!



## split (9. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher woran es genau liegt, aber ich denke nicht, dass die Maus (Raptor M3 Platinum) einen Defekt hat.
Folgendes Problem:
Maus ist heute angekommen, dann hab ich sie angeschlosse, Software installiert und Rechner neu gestartet.
Beim Speieln von Diablo2+LoD ist mir nun aufgefallen, dass der Mauszeiger auf einmal an einer völlig anderen Position ist, obwohl ich sie garnicht bewegt hab. Dann muss ich manchmal mehrmals klicken um beispielsweise was aufzusammeln und manchmal dauert das eben bisschen länger, bis ein Befehl umgesetzt wird.
Teilweise kommt das auch auf dem Desktop vor.
Woran kann das liegen? Am Mauspad? An der Maus? An irgendwelchen Einstellungen?

EDIT:
Wenn ich meine alte Logitech-Maus reinstecke geht alles ohne Probleme, nur eben mmit der Raptor nicht.


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2008)

Hast du die Logitech Treiber vorher deinstalliert?


----------



## Uziflator (9. September 2008)

Hast du sie schon an einem andern Computer ausprobiert?


Vieleicht ist sie ja defekt!    mfg


----------



## split (9. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hast du die Logitech Treiber vorher deinstalliert?



Die Logitech-Maus wird nur als "HID-konforme Maus" angezeigt.


----------



## split (9. September 2008)

Laggt mich Leudde (), aber es ist weg!!! Hab grad noch,a bisschen rumprobiert und hab denn mit der Logi-Maus, sozusagen sich selber deinstalliert, dann abgezogen und die Raptor dran gehängt.
Wird beides zwar als "HID-konforme-Maus" angezeigt, aber es läuft jetz bestens! (hier sollte jetz eigentlich ein Smiley hin, der rumspringt und sich tierisch freut, aber sowas gibts leider nicht)


----------



## Medina (9. September 2008)

hattes das selbe prob mit meiner g5, einfach den treiber deinstalliert und weg wars...Mäuse macht logitech gte, aber von treibern haben se keine ahnung


----------



## riedochs (10. September 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> von treibern haben se keine ahnung



Jup, aber das schon seit 10 Jahren nicht. Ich musste es auch erst letztens wieder feststellen.


----------



## split (10. September 2008)

Also es ist immer mal wieder da, wie krieg ich das ganz weg???


----------



## split (10. September 2008)

Es ist im Prinzip wie vorher. Mit der Logitech-Maus funktioniert alles einwandfrei, aber mit der Raptor hakt es dauernd, sogar unter Windows.
Hat nicht noch jemand Ideen, woran das liegen könnte?
So eine Art Fehlerliste?
Ich dreh echt langsam durch!!!


----------



## split (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab immernoch keine Lösung gefunden...
Beim Spielen kommt es mittlerweile sogar vor, dass sich die Maus garnicht mehr bewegt und nur ein Neustart von Windows hilft.
Ich wäre für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar! 

MfG


----------



## rabensang (5. Oktober 2008)

Liegt vielleicht an der Maus selber.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Oktober 2008)

Habe zwar keine Raptor sondern Razer Lachesis, aber hatte am Anfang die selben Probleme. Erst nach dem Firware Update 1.75 hat sich das verbessert. So schau mal auf der Herstellerseite nach, ob es für deine Maus auch sowas gibt. Und schau mal nach, ob sich was auf der Laserlinse abgesetzt hat.


----------



## Korn86 (9. Oktober 2008)

split schrieb:


> Hab immernoch keine Lösung gefunden...
> Beim Spielen kommt es mittlerweile sogar vor, dass sich die Maus garnicht mehr bewegt und nur ein Neustart von Windows hilft.
> Ich wäre für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar!
> 
> MfG



Mein Tipp: Maus abziehen in den Karton packen, zur Post gehen und per Widerruf zum Händler zurück schicken und dann eine Logitec MX518 oder Logitec G9 bestellen, beides sehr gute Mäuse die ich dir besten Gewissens empfehlen kann, da ich beide besitze 

MfG Korn86


----------



## n0b0dY (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich war auch mal glücklicher Besitzer einer Raptor Maus!Nachdem ich auch dauernd diese aussetzer hatte flog sie dann doch öfters mal in richtung wand(hatse auch noch überlebt)aber bei den meisten liegt da prob an der maus hatte zwischen durch c gemacht neusten triber immernoch aussetzer naja jetzt habsch meine logi g5 und bin zufriden


----------



## split (18. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Maus abziehen in den Karton packen, zur Post gehen und per Widerruf zum Händler zurück schicken und dann eine Logitec MX518 oder Logitec G9 bestellen, beides sehr gute Mäuse die ich dir besten Gewissens empfehlen kann, da ich beide besitze
> 
> MfG Korn86




Ich hab die Maus von nem User, der die zum Lesertest hatte und damit keine Probleme hatte, deshalb kann ich die nich reklamieren...
Außerdem schließe ich daraus, dass der Fehler nicht an der Maus liegen kann.




n0b0dY schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal glücklicher Besitzer einer Raptor Maus!Nachdem ich auch dauernd diese aussetzer hatte flog sie dann doch öfters mal in richtung wand(hatse auch noch überlebt)aber bei den meisten liegt da prob an der maus hatte zwischen durch c gemacht neusten triber immernoch aussetzer naja jetzt habsch meine logi g5 und bin zufriden



Meine konnte auch schon fliegen, aber das mach ich nich wieder, denn bis man alle Gewichte wiedergefunden hat, das dauert...


----------



## split (16. November 2008)

Ich hab die Maus immernoch, nur nich mehr in Benutzung...
Hat denn keiner eine Idee?


----------

